# Tick



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Me and Buddy went to the woods on Tuesday with Treacle and Clyde and it wasnt till today i noticed Buddy had brought a vistor back with him!!!

At first i thought it was a sweet (tick tack) stuck to his fur but thank god i didnt just try and pull it i thought id best check it first ,on closer inspection it did look like a tick tack (creamy white colour) but i was still unsure and as Buddy needed to go to the vets to be weighed for his worming tablet i got them to check and they pulled it out .

I didnt realise they looked like that and i toke a picture to show hubbie in case Buddy ever got another one so here it is it was on his face close to his eye,not a great picture but you can see its white.









Must say its put me off my dinner yuck!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

A classic Tick.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats exactly where i found Incas first tick. have a check over the rest of him just incase, you dont always see them till a couple of hours later after theiur have gotten bigger from gorging on the blood.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They can easily be removed by twisting them anitclockwise my horse gets loads as deer share their fields!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

That's where peppers first one was too! :/


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

hate them hate them HATE THEMMMMMMM!!!!!! ewwwwwww!!!!! x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

My Patsy (the apricot one) has had quite a few. Behind ears, on top of head, on back. I have one of those plastic gadgets from the vets which you turn one way and the whole tick comes out. When I first started to remove them it made me feel Ill but now I'm use to them. I put them into kitchen roll then burst them Gross! But I don't want them wandering around in my bin. Margo my chocolate dog hasn't had any as far as I now tho it's harder to see them in her coat. The summer is the bad time especially if you walk them in the woods or thru heathland.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok just got in from a hectic day and clicked on your post Donna as I had no idea what they looked like - OMG they are not at all what I thought - checking my doggies now!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting Donna. We haven't had to deal with one yet but it is useful to know what to expect. Eeewwwwww!  I have a remover thingy from PAH in preparation!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yuk! I hate ticks. Millie's first one was on the front of her chest. I was talking to the vet about ticks and how to spot them, whilst absentmindly stroking Mllie. When suddenly I came across one. They showed me how to take it off with the green plastic gadget they supply, its not pretty. I told her my neighbour told me to remove them with a lit cigarette  Mrs Vet lady wasn't impressed 

I give Millie Front Line every month as I spent so much time in the New Forest and its renouned for ticks.

Oh and Millie's first tick had already caused her an infection and had to go straight on antibiotics


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know Nadine i didnt know they looked like that thats why i thought he had a sweet stuck to his fur lol!

Im going to get one of those gadjets now i know how to use it.

I was frontlining Buddy every two months however vet said if you go in the woods or off lead walks you need to do it every month but he still said it still wasnt that great ,hence reason ive gone for this new collar seresto it gives 8 months cover,its a grey plastic collar (not that attractive )and im just concern because Buddy's fur's so long will it tangle??

Anyway i looked online and you can buy them direct which is cheaper then from the vets so i will let you know how we get on.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

When I found peppers that first time I was nearly sick! It was just above her eyebrow and was huge and grey, It gave me such a shock. I now put them in surgical spirit to kill them and then you can see that you've got the whole thing and can also show the vet if needed.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the exact same spot that Boston had his first tick too. Really informative photo...thanks for posting.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! they are disgusting! and SO HUGE!!! totally like a tic tac! 
Thanks for the post...I would have never known!


----------

